
School of the Future Festival 2020 - ArtWomb
https://www.tokyo-midtown.com/jp/event/school_future/english/english.html
======
johncoltrane
This site is very hard to read with all those seemingly randomly broken words.

"word-break: break-all;" may work well for Japanese but it's a nightmare for
most latin scripts.

